
John Wilmot, Earl of Rochester – The Wild Man of the Restoration (2014) - lermontov
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2014/jul/20/blazing-star-life-times-john-wilmot-earl-rochester-review-wild-man-restoration
======
andrewl
I read this one years ago, said of King Charles II:

We have a pretty witty king, Whose word no man relies on, He never said a
foolish thing, And never did a wise one.

Charles is reported to have said it was true, because his words were his own,
but his actions were those of his ministers.

------
cafard
Many pages of poetry that would get a trigger warning today, but a handful of
very good poems.

